# Problems with Coralife T5 ?



## carpus (Oct 16, 2010)

I am having all sorts of problems with my FW T5 Coralife units, 30 and 24". Both units and bulbs were about a year old. No problems until...
one bulb burned out on the 30"...

Replacement bulbs burn out in two weeks, dealer replaces the _whole unit_, then the bulbs start to flicker intermittently after two months. 

Smaller unit looses a bulb so I replace both. The replacement bulbs on smaller unit die after a month, and they replace that _whole unit_.

So now I have two new lamp units, one with bulbs that are suddenly jittery, and the other is fine so far.

What is up with Coralife, and my dealer for that matter, replacing all of the lamp units?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

are they the small low profile 2 bulb fixtures..if they are i bought 4 of them off a guy in my plant club..they worked fine for 2 months then they were junk..i replaced the bulbs like you did and they just flickered..i had someone tell me once if any water finds its way inside the fixture they are done..i hope thats not the case in your circumstance.. i like the low profile of them but i cant keep them working..

Good Luck

Rick


----------



## carpus (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, that is them, darn it!!




whitetiger61 said:


> are they the small low profile 2 bulb fixtures..if they are i bought 4 of them off a guy in my plant club..they worked fine for 2 months then they were junk..i replaced the bulbs like you did and they just flickered..i had someone tell me once if any water finds its way inside the fixture they are done..i hope thats not the case in your circumstance.. i like the low profile of them but i cant keep them working..
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Rick


----------

